# Off-shore Fishing



## buzz sawyer (Mar 13, 2022)

Did some off-shore fishing last week in the FL Keys. Here I am preparing the bait.


----------



## esshup (Mar 15, 2022)

Gag grouper for bait??


----------



## buzz sawyer (Mar 15, 2022)

esshup said:


> Gag grouper for bait??


----------



## cookies (Mar 15, 2022)

Its all fun and games until a Jew fish gets involved, not a bad gag


----------



## esshup (Mar 15, 2022)

cookies said:


> Its all fun and games until a Jew fish gets involved, not a bad gag


I see where now Florida is allowing a limited harvest of them.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Mar 15, 2022)

esshup said:


> I see where now Florida is allowing a limited harvest of them.


And done by lottery. https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/f...-means-for-fishing/ar-AAUCTY6?ocid=uxbndlbing. 
I was fishing the other day and caught a 12" mangrove snapper. I had all the fish I needed and asked another guy if he wanted it. He used it for bait and caught a nice goliath.


----------



## moresnow (Apr 15, 2022)

Nice fish. Where are you fishing out of? Private boat? Charter? Marina? Curious.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Apr 15, 2022)

moresnow said:


> Nice fish. Where are you fishing out of? Private boat? Charter? Marina? Curious.


Charter, 7 miles off-shore out of Marathon, FL.


----------



## moresnow (Apr 15, 2022)

buzz sawyer said:


> Charter, 7 miles off-shore out of Marathon, FL.


Gotcha. I spend a fair amount of time fishing off of K.Largo. Slow year for us this year. Plenty of fish but not of size. Still beat being in snow!


----------

